
Domain Names and Service Trades? - knewjax

======
knewjax
There are a bunch of like minded people on here that can probably do a lot to
help eachother out. Until I find a good site that helps in this process or
until a YCombinator Startup builds this, maybe we try something here?
Basically I think alot of us can offer some help to other groups by offering
something as a trade off for something they specialize in.

I can offer: Design work, Office Space (A few Desks in Davis Square,Boston),
and Plenty Of Bad Domain Names: JARGN.COM, AMBOOSH.COM, EDUDISCOUNT.COM,
EDUDISCOUNTS.COM, HOUSINGINTOWN.COM , MYNDLAB.COM ,MYOLDJOB.COM ,SHITSHO.COM,
SHOFFEUR.COM, SHOFILE.COM, SHOSPOT.COM, SHOSTOP.COM, SHOWBEA.COM, SHOWBIE.COM,
SHOWFER.COM, SHOWFFER.COM, SHOWPHER.COM, SHOWSTORM.COM ,SHOZONE.COM,
STRICTLYTIX.COM, TIXGO.COM, TOURPIDO.COM,

You never know who may need what So if anyone is interested in anything maybe
we can work something out. It would really be awesome to find a group of guys
to work in our space with us. Its nice and some extra creativity in the
atmosphere would be awesome.

